

REST Commander: Scalable Web Server Management and Monitoring - yanowitz
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2014/03/11/rest-commander-scalable-web-server-management-and-monitoring/

======
michaelmior
I'd be curious to see how this compares with zurl

[http://blog.fanout.io/2014/02/18/fun-with-zurl-the-http-
webs...](http://blog.fanout.io/2014/02/18/fun-with-zurl-the-http-websocket-
client-daemon/)

------
jeffpeiyt
Hi Michael, Thanks for the input! We will add evaluation on it. Starred it in
github :-)

